# will red cherry shrimp leap to freedom?



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ive lost shrimp before even with a very tightly fitted hood with every exit sealed. They still got out and some died before I could save them, others got lucky. So make sure theres nothing they can cling too to escape, such as a external filter outlet or input. Also keep the water a few inches from the rim so they can just climb out.

Swan


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Mine climb up into my filter through the return, but they never jump out... 

I think most people keep at least 3/4ths of an inch of airspace though just so they wont jump. I have more problems with them climbing into weird places like biowheels or onto the heater cord.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Ive seen shrimp 50-100 feet away from there home crawling on floors many times..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

My RCS have never jumped to freedom (and their subsequent deaths) yet. I do sometimes find them in my filter, however.

Though, with Amano shrimp, it may be different, as they are definitely more prone to "exploring".


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

i've had about a dozen jumpers in the last 6 months or so. Most dry up by the stand, but i found one by my other aquarium, which doesn't have shrimp, 10ft away and another in the far corner of the room 25ft away.


----------



## mightyoak (Mar 10, 2010)

I had two jump three months ago but none since then. Found them dead in front of the tank on the floor


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had several crawl up my tubing and jump off my tank. But its only happened while my tank was being cycled. Never happened since...


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I've had Amanos in an open top tank for 6 months or so, and none have left the water.


----------

